
Douglas Crockford's DEC64: Decimal Floating Point - ingve
https://github.com/douglascrockford/DEC64
======
brudgers
Decimal Floating Point is:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_floating_point](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_floating_point)

